# Anybody know of them?



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

This is the breeder near me. Does anybody have any experince with them?

http://www.terrapinhedgehogs.com/?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Stasi is awesome, she's been breeding a long time and is one of the founders of Hedgehogworld. I would buy a baby from her in a blink of an eye knowing it was bred from healthy lines with a guarantee against WHS and such.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

the hedgie in the middle of that banner on top might be the cutest thing i ever seen..


----------

